
Looking for Sun Under the Hood of the Tesla-SolarCity Deal - coloneltcb
https://mattermark.com/editors-morning-note-investors/
======
Nokinside
Musk's rationale for this deal looks suspicious. Electric cars and electricity
generation have very little synergy.

Musk is big owner in both. His relatives are involved with SolarCity. This
looks like a attempt to boost SolarCity using Tesla's stock owners money.

[http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/scty/interactive-
chart?timefram...](http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/scty/interactive-
chart?timeframe=2y&charttype=line)

~~~
jeromeflipo
The transaction is in shares only. Musk can't gain much financially since he
owns ~22% of each company.

